# Pavement: 1, Bostjan: 0



## bostjan (Jun 9, 2007)

So I was riding my brand new bicycle the other day. Cruising along slowly at about 6 or 7 mph, and hit a 1" lip in the pavement. I'm used to riding mountain bikes, so you could believe my amazement when my back tire came off the ground and flipped me off the bike. I hit my thumb, then hit my face. When I got up, I realized I was pretty ugly, but something felt funny in my arm. I decided to go to the hospital to get an x-ray.

I told them at least ten times that I was allergic to penicillin, yet they gave me penicillin-based antibiotics anyway. It made my face swell up even worse and left bruises where I hadn't even hit the ground. Turns out my elbow was broken. Guess I'll be going a few weeks without guitar.

I was thinking of buying a capo and grabbing a spare sock to play touch-style. Anyone ever tried this before?

My left arm's still a little beat up, so it's difficult to keep control of my fingers.

Yesterday I had surgery. The aneshthetic didn't keep me out, and the hospital staff wouldn't let my friends and family in to see me after recovery. I think this is the last time I'll ever break a bone again


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jun 9, 2007)

I've been there with the penicillin before...I'm allergic to it too and I've told people at hospitals and they still gave it to me. It doesn't make me swell up though lol...it makes the skin on my face go all flakey and...well, its not that its uncomfortable, it just looks fucking disgusting.

Take it easy, dude.

[action=DelfinoPie]wraps Bostjan in bubble-wrap[/action]

There we go.


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 9, 2007)

Ouch. Bummer dude. Im allergic to penicillin too, but havent had any bad experiences.

Just when I thought about replacing the tires on my bike and start riding again too. 



DelfinoPie said:


> [action=DelfinoPie]wraps Bostjan in bubble-wrap[/action]
> 
> There we go.


----------



## Shikaru (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope you recover soon, Bostjan.  I'm allergic to penicillin as well, but I was only given it once as a baby so I don't really know how it affects me.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 9, 2007)

Ouch.
You take care of yourself now


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 9, 2007)

On the bright side, chicks dig scars


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 9, 2007)

That sucks man, you come back from the grave to post on here and all you have is bad news


----------



## playstopause (Jun 9, 2007)

JJ with the comic relief again!


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 10, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> [action=DelfinoPie]wraps Bostjan in bubble-wrap[/action]
> 
> There we go.



 +1


----------



## dpm (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow, bummer 

Hope it heals quickly!


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 10, 2007)

Ouchie, sounds like it was a painful one. 

Get well quickly dude!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, Bostjan, sounds painful. I hope you heal soon.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks, guys! I'm going to get to talk to the surgeon tomorrow, then in two weeks, they take out my stitches. I'll try the bubble wrap tonight. 

I came to the conclusion that this new bicycle is a lemon. I already blew out a tire and had problems with the fork. During the wreck, I lost both brake cables and the handlebars came loose. I just don't think it's put together very sturdy.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 10, 2007)

bostjan said:


> Thanks, guys! I'm going to get to talk to the surgeon tomorrow, then in two weeks, they take out my stitches. I'll try the bubble wrap tonight.
> 
> I came to the conclusion that this new bicycle is a lemon. I already blew out a tire and had problems with the fork. During the wreck, I lost both brake cables and the handlebars came loose. I just don't think it's put together very sturdy.



I'm smelling lawsuits everywhere!


----------



## Durero (Jun 10, 2007)

Man that sounds horrible dude. Sounds like the bike's in rough shape to.

Hope you heal up quickly and well.

And yeah go for the touchstyle practice while you're bandaged up!

spare socks ftw!


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 10, 2007)

I use a sock to, just tune the guitar in chords and you can easily do some chord-sequents.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 11, 2007)

Ouch! Hope you're back to full playing capacity soon dude


----------



## bostjan (Aug 16, 2016)

Can we update the name of this thread to "Pavement: 2, Bostjan: 0?"

I wiped out again yesterday, on another new bike. I guess I'm not as graceful as I was as a teenager/early 20-something... No broken bones or anything just a bad case of road rash this time.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 16, 2016)

Bro, invest in knee and elbow pads. Looking like a dork < medical bills. I'm almost 30 and want to skate again a little bit, but wouldn't dream of it without some pads. $0.02


----------



## bostjan (Aug 16, 2016)

With my track record now, I should probably seriously consider bubble wrap.  Seriously, though, elbow pads are in my future as of the moment I read your post. It's possible that the only reason I didn't break my elbow again is because my elbow has been made of titanium since the surgery that resulted from the incident in post #1 in this thread.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 16, 2016)

I lol'd hard at the bubble wrap comment.  What luck you have, Bostjan. :/ Also, nice and seamless necrobump, though it's perhaps best if you hadn't had an actual reason to bump it.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hahah just kidding. Get well soon


----------



## Mike (Aug 16, 2016)

Get one of these, can't see balance ever being an issue lol.






I myself within the last year just switched from riding mountain bikes all my life to a hybrid that's more akin to a road bike. I've almost eaten it pretty bad a few times now when taking on little bumps, curbs, and terrain that a mountain bike would plow over no problem. Maybe you're just more of a mountain bike guy.


----------



## vansinn (Aug 16, 2016)

I really hope you'll be ok soon  
And especially that your hand will be in playing condition again.

Dude, you must learn the art of performing a roll-fall.
This urban action art stuff of jumping up'n'down'n'across objects, that I can't recall the name of, will teach you.

I've tried a roll-fall from a bicycle myself; scars everywhere, but didn't hit my face.
I did the roll down on right hand/arm/shoulder and onto left leg, and for years, my light hand had a scar looking pretty much like Texas 



JJ Rodriguez said:


> On the bright side, chicks dig scars



So true. At age 20, a car accident flipped the whole front glass onto my face resulting in an elongated scar on my forehead.
I've seen a couple chicks ask how I got that, and literary get the pain sting in the lower region when I told them it was from a machete cut on a dangerous trip in a jungle


----------



## bostjan (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah, the original incident in this thread caused me to lose a hunk of my nose, which is pretty noticeable.

What happened to me yesterday is something I can laugh about - it's honestly nothing at all serious.

What I find most odd, though, is ten years ago, riding a road bike on the road and hitting a tiny relief joint in the pavement at 6 mph landed me in the hospital for a few days, broke my arm, took a hunk off my nose, and ripped a hole in my chin, yet yesterday, I'm booking it at about 40 mph and flipped over going downhill on a turn and the only bodily evidence is two small bruises on my legs and a large patch of road rash on my elbow.


----------



## mrspacecat (Aug 16, 2016)

At least Bostjan didn't get hurt really bad. Get better man! 



vansinn said:


> Dude, you must learn the art of performing a roll-fall.
> This urban action art stuff of jumping up'n'down'n'across objects, that I can't recall the name of, will teach you.
> 
> I've tried a roll-fall from a bicycle myself; scars everywhere, but didn't hit my face.



The name of that art is parkour, but I really like your name for it. I might start using it.  (not that it is important at all) To be fair, as someone who practices it, it takes YEARS to be able to do it on pavement pain free. I can only do it sometimes, and I definitely wouldn't do it off of something moving unless I had to lol. The Japanese martial art Aikido also is also similar. It's all about redirection of momentum, and incorporates a lot of rolls too.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 16, 2016)

^ Since we're on the subject, and without wanting to derail this thread, I literally just made this other thread about a couple hours ago looking for beginner advice for parkour and to hear people's experiences with it. 
Anybody here practice parkour?


----------



## Drew (Aug 17, 2016)

Ouch.  But hey, twice in 9 years isn't THAT bad!


----------



## vansinn (Aug 17, 2016)

Alway ride bicycles drunk - it's common knowledge that drunk people falls more relaxed.. 


Disclaimer: Don't do this at home, kids. And I didn't do it, it was the one-armed man..
Empirical evidence: I clearly remember the manager from the local beer depot right next to our house, whom at times left work so drunk he fell with the bike, got wiggled into frame and wheels and couldn't get himself out - but never any damages..

And a sigh: If only I could've had pictures or video of all my accidents.. what a video evening to share with friends..


----------



## Drew (Aug 18, 2016)

I've only ridden properly drunk once. Riding was no problem, I could stay on the bike like a champ. The only problem was the ground kept trying to move out from under the bike.


----------

